# Kinkaku-ji: Kyoto



## that1guy (Oct 29, 2015)

It has been a very long time since i posted a picture of mine here. Please enjoy any C&C welcome/appreciated.

Tucked away in the heart of Kyoto. This Ancient treasure just waits for all to take its picture. IT was actually quite challenging to take since we cannot use tripods in the area. there literally hundreds of tourists pushing you aside impatiently trying to snap photos with their,iPhones,iPads,point and shoots, mirrorless,and DSLRS. I compromised as much as i could and set this on one of the beams and set the timer and hoped none bumped my camera. 


| Camera: Canon 5D MKIII | Lens: Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM | Focal length: 32mm | Exposure: 1/800 | Aperture: f/8.0 | ISO: 400 | Flash: N/A | Software: Adobe Lightroom / Photoshop / Photomatix |


----------



## mmaria (Oct 29, 2015)

that1guy said:


> ... IT was actually quite challenging to take since we cannot use tripods in the area. there literally hundreds of tourists pushing you aside impatiently trying to snap photos with their,iPhones,iPads,point and shoots, mirrorless,and DSLRS. I compromised as much as i could and set this on one of the beams and set the timer and hoped none bumped my camera.


I remember that


----------



## waday (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow! LOVE it!

It looks so serene!


----------



## that1guy (Oct 29, 2015)

thank you all!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 29, 2015)

You nailed it!  Well done.

Dave


----------



## yaopey (Nov 4, 2015)

Love the golden colour of the building!


----------



## Dillard (Nov 4, 2015)

wonderful photo!


----------



## that1guy (Nov 17, 2015)

thank you all


----------



## vipgraphx (Nov 24, 2015)

I like this great processing. One thing I would try to to in post is separate the foreground greenery from the background greenery…. I think this would give it more depth to the image.


----------



## encom_ (Nov 24, 2015)

Gorgeous! Love the colors. One minor remark, it seems the building is a bit slanted to the left.


----------



## Trblmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

well done


----------



## Msteelio91 (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful shot, love the lighting and colors


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2015)

PhotoriousMe said:
			
		

> You nailed it!  Well done.
> 
> Dave



I missed this shot the first time around. Dave's right--you nailed this shot! Looks wonderful. Lovely.


----------

